# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  नायाब तरीके वजन नियंत्रित करने के

## Krishna

व्*यायाम और आहार के जरिये वजन आसानी से कम किया जा सकता है। मोटापे पर नियंत्रण के लिए डाइटिंग आधुनिक चलन बन गया है। ग्रीक और रोमनकाल में भी डाइटिंग का चलन था लेकिन तब ये ज्यादातर फिटनेस और सेहत के नजरिए से की जाती थी। लेकिन धीरे-धीरे ये एक फैशन बन गया और डाइटिंग के अजीबोगरीब तरीके सामने आने लगे। आइए हम आपको वजन कम करने के कुछ विचित्र तरीकों की जानकारी देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*चबाना और फेंकना*20वीं सदी की शुरुआत में अमेरिका के होरेस फ्लेचर ने कहा कि खाना अच्छे से चबाना और फिर थूक देना वजन घटाने का बेहतरीन तरीका है। इसका मतलब खाने को इतना चबाओ कि उसके सारे अच्छे तत्व आपके अंदर चले जायें और जो बच जाये उसे थूक दो। फ्लेचर के मुताबिक करीब 700 बार खाद्य पदार्थ को चबायें फिर उसे थूकें। फ्लेचर का यह तरीका बहुत लोकप्रिय हुआ। इसको कई मशहूर हस्तियों ने भी आजमाया।*टेपवर्म यानी फीता कृमि*डाइटिंग का यह तरीका मजबूत दिल वालों के लिए है। इतिहासकार लुईस फॉक्सक्रॉफ्ट कहती हैं कि टेपवर्म खाने का चलन 18वीं सदी की शुरुआत में हुआ। इमसें लोग गोली की शक्ल में टेपवर्म खाते थे। मान्यता ये थी कि टेपवर्म आंतों में जाकर बड़े होते हैं और खाने को सोख लेते हैं, इसके कारण वजन कम हो सकता है पर साथ में उलटी और दस्त भी हो सकता था जो वजन कम करने में सहायक है। इसके बाद इस तरीके को अजामाने वाले एंटी-पैरासिटीक दवाई लेते थे ताकि टेपवर्म यानी कीड़े मर जायें। डाइटिंग करने वाले को शौच के जरिए कीड़ों को निकालना होता था जिससे पेट संबंधी बीमारियां हो सकती थीं। ये जोखिम भरा तरीका था। टेपवर्म यानी कीड़े लगभग 9 मीटर की लंबाई तक बढ़ सकते हैं और सिररदर्द, मिर्गी जैसी बीमारियों की वजह भी बन सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

......................................../......

----------


## Krishna

*आर्सेनिक जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थ*उन्*नीसवीं सदी में डाइटिंग के लिए दवाइयां और पोशन लोकप्रिय हो गये लेकिन उनमें अकसर आर्सेनिक जैसे खतरनाक पदार्थ होते थे। अकसर लोग बतायी गयी संख्या से ज्यादा गोलियां ले लेते थे, ताकि वे ज्यादा वजन कम कर सकें। लेकिन इससे आर्सेनिक की अधिकता से जहर फैलने का डर भी रहता था। आमतौर पर विज्ञापनों में बताया भी नहीं जाता था कि दवा में आर्सेनिक है, बहुत से सड़क छाप डॉक्टर खुद को विशेषज्ञ बताकर ये दवाएं बेचते थे, जो स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिहाज से नुकसानदेह था।

----------


## Krishna

*सिरका के जरिये*वजन कम करने के प्रचलित तरीकों में सिरका भी बहुत लोकप्रिय था। इसे सेलीब्रेटी फैशन डाइट माना जाता था। लोग इसके लिए रोज सिरका पीते थे और सिरका में डूबे आलू खाते थे। इसके कारण उल्टी और हैजा की संभावना बढ़ी और ये इसके साइड-एफेक्ट थे। कुछ लोग तो छरहरी काया पाने के लिए केवल सिरके और चावल पर जिंदा रहते थे।*रबड़ के कपड़े*वजन कम करने के लिए लोगों ने इस तरीके को भी आजमाया। इसमें रबड़ से बने अंदरूनी कपड़ों का इस्*तेमाल करते थे। ऐसा माना जाता था कि रबड़ चर्बी को रोक कर रखती है और इससे पसीना भी आता है। लोगों को उम्मीद थी कि इससे वजन कम होगा। महिला और पुरुष दोनों रबड़ के कपड़े पहनते थे हालांकि ये असुविधाजनक था क्योंकि इससे मांस नर्म पड़ जाता था और ज्यादा नमी के कारण टूट सा जाता था जिससे संक्रमण होने का डर रहता था।

----------


## Krishna

*आईने के सामने खाना*वजन कम करने के लिए यह भी एक नायाब तरीका है। इसमें लोग डायनिंग टेबल के सामने आईना लगा देते हैं जिससे वे यह अनुमान लगा सकें कि उन्*होंने कितना खाया है और उनके खाने के बाद उनका पेट फूला तो नहीं। इसका मनौवैज्ञानिक असर यह है कि आप आइने के सामने खाते वक्*त खुद के द्वारा निर्धारित किये गये लक्ष्*यों को ध्*यान में रखते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

खाने की फोटो खींचना, खाने से पहले पेट के आसपास तंग कपड़े पहनना, आदि कई अजीब तरीके लोग आजमाते थे, ये तरीके स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिहाज से सही नहीं थे और इसके कारण लोगों को बीमारी भी हो जाती थी।

----------

